# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  2016 Top 100 Comic Book Runs Poll

## MontyCircus

It happens every 4 years.  Is this simply behind schedule or not happening at all?  :Confused:

----------


## MontyCircus

It's been a week, and there have been over 600 other interested parties who have clicked on this thread as well.

For me, these lists are what brought me to CBR.  One day I plunked "best comic books of all-time" into Google and there they were, and I've been visiting the site daily ever since.

It really would be a shame if they didn't continue.  It has to right?  Do we have to beg?  'Cause I will!

----------


## dancj

Yeah - I hope these polls keep going. They're fun. And way better than the new lists that CBR has started doing since the take-over.

----------


## MRP

The people who did these lists are no longer part of CBR, which pretty much eliminated the blogs these kinds of things were done in when the new format was put in place. If they are done by these folks, it is likely it will be at the new home for their blogs, not at CBR. 

-M

----------


## dancj

I thought Brian Cronin did most of them - and he's still here.

----------


## MontyCircus

WOOHOO!  Very glad the poll continues!

http://www.cbr.com/vote-for-the-100-...mic-book-runs/

----------


## eightwaysanta

I love the top 100 comics lists. Any idea if there's a top 100 for 2016 this year?  Been following the best of year lists since 2008.

----------


## dancj

Damn - I've just realised that there are comments on the results posts - but I can't see them on my iPhone or iPad.

----------

